# Neues Handy gesucht: Schlanker Barren mit Kamera, kein Touchscreen



## Highdelbeere (17. August 2012)

Hallo miteinander,
vielleicht kennt sich hier jemand mit altertümlichen Handys aus:
Mein Samsung U800 hat leider den Geist aufgegeben und ich suche etwas Gleichwertiges. Leider gibts das Teil nimmer, aber dafür wahrscheinlich inzwischen was Besseres in schlankerer Hülle mit längerer Akkulaufzeit.

Ich will:
Barren, einfach ganz normal mit Standard-Tastenfeld
Größe: 111x46x9,9 oder weniger
Display ab 240x320 und ca. 2-2,5" Diagonale - Kein Touchscreen
Kamera ab 3MP für gelegentliche Schnappschüsse
Möglichst lange Akkulaufzeit
und nicht zuletzt soll es möglich sein die Kontakte am PC zu sichern

Hab inzwischen Samsung C3530, C3780 und S5610 ins Auge gefasst... Die Preisklasse und die Akkulaufzeiten sind auf jeden Fall in Ordnung, aber über die Größe bin ich schwer verwundert. Ich hab mein Handy immer in der Hosentasche und komm noch eher damit klar wenn das neue etwas länger oder breiter ist als das alte. Aber 12mm statt 10mm dick? Gibts da nix dünneres?

Würd ja gern bei Samsung bleiben, aber wenn die nur noch solche Prügel bauen nehm ich gern was anderes. So langs nicht von Ericsson ist, das K770i war ziemlicher Müll...


Danke schon mal und fröhliche Grüße

U800
Samsung U800 Soul - Handys - TECHNISCHE DATEN
C3530
Samsung C3530 silber | Geizhals Österreich
C3780
Samsung C3780 | Geizhals Österreich
S5610
Samsung S5610 | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Abductee (17. August 2012)

Nokia X3-02.5 dark metal | Geizhals Österreich

Hat zwar einen Touch, lässt sich aber auch nur mit den Tasten bedienen.


----------



## ColorMe (17. August 2012)

Handyfinder - areamobile.de

Dort einfach deine Vorlieben einstellen. Gibt etliche Handys mit deinen Anforderungen.
Ich würde wohl zu einem aktuelleren Gerät wie der Asha Serie von Nokia tendieren bzw. gleich zu einem BB greifen.

Wenn es eine Art "Party-Handy" sein soll, dann würde ich das einzig und allein am Preis fest machen.
Hier wäre z.B. ein Nokia 100 gar nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## Highdelbeere (17. August 2012)

@ abductee: Danke für die Info, hab ich schon drüber nachgedacht. Das WLAN wär auch ein nettes Extra für den nächsten Urlaub, find ich. Hab allerdings gehört, dass das Ding gern mal abstürzt und werd Startpage nochmal fragen, wie's damit wirklich ausschaut...

@ColorMe: Wenn ich das richtig sehe haben die Asha alle ein Touchscreen, das ich ja gerade nicht haben will. Und genau das ist mein Problem mit jedem dieser von Handyherstellern geschmierten Handyfinder: da kann man weder Touchscreen abwählen noch eine klassische Tastatenfeld anwählen... und mich durch hunderte Telefone wühlen zu müssen, die mich nicht interessieren, um dann auf der zigsten Seite vielleicht eins mit Tastatur zu finden, ist sehr mühsam. Ein Partyhandy wäre klasse. Und jetzt probier dir vorstellen wie ich beim alltäglichen Radfahren, beim Heimwerken oder sogar bei ein paar Bierchen am Wochenende Party mache - also das ganze Jahr - und dabei immer mein Handy in der Hosentasche habe - ohne Handysocke und ohne daran zu denken dass es da ist und ich drauf aufpassen muss. Es soll also auch runterfallen können ohnekaputtzugehen, wenns mir auf der Straße aus der Hand gleitet und auf den Asphalt klatscht - weil ich Party an der Bushaltestelle gemacht habe versteht sich...


Hat noch jemand Erfahrung mit der leidigen Suche nach klassischen Handies?


----------



## Abductee (17. August 2012)

Nokia 6303i classic steel | Geizhals Preisvergleich Österreich
Das wär ein schöner Klassiker.


----------



## ColorMe (18. August 2012)

Ich verstehe dein Anliegen. Für mich ist ein Handy auch ein Gebrauchsgegenstand.
WIe schon gesagt würde ich dir da einfach zu einem BB raten, wenn es Business tauglich sein soll.
Wenn du bei AM die Displaydiagonale deines Wunschhandys eingibst, kommen eigentlich kaum noch Touchscreens.

Dachte du legst eben beim Schreiben oder Telefonieren Wert auf eine Tastatur. Darum habe ich auch die Asha Serie vorgeschlagen.

Ansonsten einfach bei den Prepaid Kobinationen mal schauen. Die Teile nehmen sich eigentlich alle nicht viel.


----------



## Highdelbeere (21. August 2012)

Danke nochmal für die Rückmeldungen ihr beiden. Bin leider immer noch nicht weiter. WLAN und die Tatsache dass sie doch noch ein Stück dünner sind sprechen für die Nokias. Allerdings habe ich vom X3 nur schlechtes gehört, die Akkus von beiden halten nicht ewig (hängt wohl direkt mit den hohen Strahlungswerten zusammen, die ich mir auch nicht unbedingt antun will) und sie kosten fast das doppelte der Samsungs die ich im Auge habe.
Auf der Samsung Homepage bin ich jetzt auch noch über das, leider ebenso wie das U800 nicht mehr erhältliche, S3310 gestolpert - hätt ich trotz 2MP gern gekauft...

Es eilt ja nicht und ich werde weitersuchen. Freu mich auch über weitere Vorschläge, falls jemanden die Eingebung überkommt. Und wenn ich nichts anderes mehr finde werde ich entweder das C3530 oder das C3780 nehmen. Ersteres trotz schlechter Bewertungen zwecks auseinanderfallen beim Aufschlag am Boden (da wird mir schon was einfallen), weils für mich einen guten Kompromiss verkörpert. Oder Zweiteres trotz immenser Größe, weil der Akku einfach ewig hält (zumindest laut Hersteller)


LG, und lasst uns Hundert Jahre Dienstag mit einem kühlen Bierchen feiern!


----------



## Abductee (21. August 2012)

Ich würd das X3 02.5 nehmen, das darfst du von den Testberichten her nicht mit dem X3 02.0 verwechseln.

02.5: 1 GHz processor, 256 MB of ROM memory, 128 MB of RAM memory,  Nokia Browser and Series 40 Web Apps support comes with the device  firmware by default.

02.0: 680 MHz processor, 128 MB of  ROM memory, 64 MB of RAM memory, WebKit Open Source Browser as the  default web browser (Nokia Browser is available as a downloadable addon  from Nokia Store).

Die Akkulaufzeit bei Smartphones ist ein äußerst umstrittenes Thema.
Für viele ist die Akkulaufzeit ungenügend wenn es keine 6h MP3 abspielen, permanent WLAN und 3h Spielen einen ganzen Tag aushält.
Wenn man human mit seinem Smartphone umgeht sind mehrere Tage gar kein Problem. Ähnlich würd ich es beim X3 sehen.
Bei reinem Telefonbetrieb hält der Akku sicherlich auch lange durch.


----------



## Highdelbeere (23. August 2012)

Hab ich da jetzt noch eine Alternative in der Preis- und Größenklasse übersehen?

Trotz böser Strahlung und weniger ausdauerndem Akku werde ich mir wohl ein C3-01.5 leisten. Es ist das kleinste mit normaler Tastatur und wenigstens gleicher Akkulaufzeit wie mein geliebtes U800. Das Ganze ist für gut 100 Euro noch erschwinglich, aber dafür gibts auch ein paar Extras wie WLAN und 5MP samt Blitz... 


@ColorMe: Hab mich übrigens getäuscht und falsch ausgedrückt: Ich habe gedacht alle ASHA hätten NUR Touch-Screen. Inzwischen habe ich bemerkt, dass ich da falsch lag. Das Asha 300 hat ja sehr wohl eine Tastatur und einen ordentlichen Akku und wäre somit interessant. Aber ich finde es zu dick. Und dabei hats nichtmal WLAN und auch keinen "Blitz". Dann lieber fast 2mm weniger für 30 € mehr beim C3

@Abductee: Das X3-02 eines Kollegen ist in ein Gehäuse verpackt, das sich gerne mal selber demontiert wenn das Teil auch nur über den Langflor purzelt. Seit neuesten scheppert jetzt auch noch der Lautsprecher nach drei, vier Monaten Gebrauch, was vielleicht ebenfalls von der groben Handhabe herrührt. Und deshalb will ich auch keine neue X3-2.5 Platine in dieser Schale. Wieder verweise ich auf mein achsotolles U800: Das hat jetzt drei Jahre lang alles Mögliche mitgemacht bis offenbar das Micro alls erstes kapituliert hat...


Fröhliche Grüße vor die Bildschirme!


----------



## Highdelbeere (29. August 2012)

Handy ist angekommen. Habs in "warm grey" genommen und ich finde es sieht schick aus. Der Stahldeckel hinten machts noch eleganter. Dass mir das Ding auseinanderfällt fürchte ich nicht, weil sich der Deckel nur sehr widerspenstig aufschieben lässt. Bin mal gespannt was das Handy kann.

Für den Fall dass Google Menschen vorbeischickt die ähnliche Bedürfnisse haben wie ich, möchte ich noch das LG S310 erwähnen - etwas größer, aber auch dünner. Mit 800/13,5 Stunden Akkulaufzeit (Standby/Betrieb)! Aber ohne Touch, WLAN oder sonstigen Schnickschnack, den ich ja ursprünglich auch nicht wollte...

LG Electronics S310 silber schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------

